# Webserver unter Windows 2000 oder Suse 7.1 Personel



## hansen (17. Juli 2002)

Hi

Also folgendes:
Ich würde mir gerne einen eigenen Webserver ins Netz stellen.

Er soll folgende Feautres haben:

  - FTP
  - PHP
  - MySQL
  - CGI - BIN
  - SSL
  - SSI

Dieses Projekt (Schulprojekt) soll also möglichst kostenlos über die Bühne gehen.
Ich habe folgende Sachen zur verfügung.

  - Windows 2000 Professional
  - Suse Linux 7.1
  - einen alten Rechner: Pentium 166 MHz (habe keine weitere Daten)
  - T-DSL Flat

Als erstes stellt sich natürlich die Frage:

Welche Betriebssystem? Windows oder Linux???

bei Servern würde man natürlich Linux nehmen.
Dabei muss ich sagen, das ich keine Ahnung von Linux habe.

Wie fange ich am besten an???

Das Zeil ist also, einen Server stehen zu haben, der egal von welchem Punkt der Erde aus auch Administrtiert werdn kann.
Dort gibt es doch so Programme wie Confixx... oder so.

MfG

Alex

P.S.: Danke für eure Hilfe. es wäre wichtig, das das Projekt noch in diesen Sommerferien über die Bühne geht, da wir sonst kaum arbeiten können. (wegen den anderen Schülern)


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Juli 2002)

Nun wenn du PHP Programmieren willst ist
Linux die bessere Wahl.
Mit dieser Hardware sowieso da Win2k zu Hardwarehungrig ist.

Aufsetzen eines Servers reihenfolge:

- Linux von Grund auf lernen.
- Linux Netzwerk lernen
- Administration über SSH bzw über Webmin ist vollkommen ausreichend.

An einem Schulprojekt arbeiten immer mehrere Leute. Das heisst:
Einer kann sich komplett um die Administration kümmern und andere setzen den rest um.

Nicht zu schnell und ohne wissen versuchen den Webserver aufzusetzen. Geht zwar recht einfach (auch ohne wissen) nur sind dann löcher wie scheunentoore offen.


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hansen _
> *bei Servern würde man natürlich Linux nehmen.
> Dabei muss ich sagen, das ich keine Ahnung von Linux habe. *



nicht schlecht die aussage - vor allem wenn man den zweiten satz gleich danach liest ;P


*keineGrundsatzdiskussionstartenwill*


sorry - aber nur weil es ein server ist nimmt man nich unbedingt linux :]


[edit]ansonsten stimme ich HolyFly zu - für dein projekt ist das wohl das beste...[/edit] 



mfg
dPo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

in Windows-Server-Administration bin ich - denke ich zumindestens  - relativ gut bewandert und gute Netzwerkstruktur-Kenntnisse, etc. besitze ich auch.

Und trotzdem ... bevor ich ein Linux 7.3-System in "Grundausstattung" (FTP, DNS, Samba, Internet, PDC) am Laufen hatte, sind Stunden in dreistelliger Zahl vergangen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vieles mit der Methode "Lerning-By-Doing" gemacht habe, da ich meine, dass man so das meiste behält.


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vieles mit der Methode "Lerning-By-Doing" gemacht habe, da ich meine, dass man so das meiste behält.
> *




*zustimm* !


----------



## JoelH (4. August 2002)

*hmm,*

eine W2k installation auf einer 166er Kiste will ich sehen *lol*

@ArneE
Naja und +100 Std. für die Installation eines Webservers ? Ich weiss nicht, wieviel pausen hast du da gemacht ?

Wie auch immer, ich denke das Linux die einzigste Wahl ist, Win2k Server ist ja nun nicht gerade billig in der Anschaffung und bei Linux ist schon alles mit dabei was man braucht ausserdem frisst Win2kServer noch mehr Ressourcen als ein normales Prof., ich würd mir allerdings eine der neueren Linux Versionen aus dem Netz ziehen http://www.linuxiso.org , naja und administration via Webmin und SSL ist eigentlich sehr einfach.


----------



## Valentin- (4. August 2002)

hm ich würde mir ne COmmand-Prompt Version von Linux draufmachen =)

Ach was also


> eine W2k installation auf einer 166er Kiste will ich sehen



dazu braucht man nichts mehr zu sagen ausser: "denk bevor du redest".
Bei w2k kommt es nicht NUR auf die MGHZ an SONDERN auch auf RAM.
Wenn er 256 reinpacken kann und dir irgendwoher bekommt geht das
locker.
Ich hab einen 200 mit 64 MB und IIS 5.0 MySQL PHP4.2.2 zu laufen 
bekommen solange nicht 30 leute zugreifen geht das alle mal!
Es soll ja ein "testserver" sein und kein Webserver...

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, sorry


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2002)

*Re: hmm,*

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *eine W2k installation auf einer 166er Kiste will ich sehen *lol*
> 
> @ArneE
> ...


Copy & Paste dauert nicht lange - da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## JoelH (5. August 2002)

*hmm,*

nix Copy & Paste
Hab meine Abschlussprojektarbeit zu dem Thema verfasst.


----------

